# GRADUATION!!!!!



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi,

I just want to congradulate anyone who is graduating this week! I am graduating High School on Tuesday!!!!! I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The sad part is, I have a preggers girl (have no idea of due date) who looks like she may go into labor on Tuesday :angry: . I bet my brother $20 she does!!!

Anyways, CONGRATS!!!

CJ


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!! That is great


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

lets pray she goes tomorrow for you :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, CJ, I have not gone into your profile and there for I had no idea you were in High School. I would of NEVER thought you were that young. You are a very mature young lady. 
Congratulations, you have hit a mile stone in your life. What are you going to do after High school?


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I am going to college to become a veterinarian. Hopefully a REALLY good goat vet! lol

Thank you all!

CJ


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

You can move here, we need a ton more goat vets here. As for graduation-wow- i've been out of high school since May 2001. It's scary to think that my 10 year reunion isn't that far off. I feel so old  :tears: :wahoo:


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, doesnt look like Debbie will bless me with a kidding today. Tomorrow night we have a project graduation party from 11pm to 6 am. I have afeeling Debbie will give birth at like 8am wednesday morning!!!!!!! NO SLEEP FOR ME before i have to work at 3!

CJ


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations. Are you going to be a large or small animal vet? And to what school are you going ?


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

I graduated May 19.
I also plan on becoming a vet with emphasis on large animals.
I plan on going to MSU although I didn't make the early entry. My other choices would be LSU or Mazu (sp? i just typed it like i say it lol)

Congrats!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! I'm sure you'll make a fine vet, both you and all1965  I want to study to be a vet too when I graduate.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

As I predicted......Debie will be having her kids today. Hopefully before 4 when we have to leave LOL!

I am planning on going to Tarleton State University first (they have a pre-vet med program) and then either transfering to Texas A&M for vet school or to University of California, Davis.

I want to do small animals........and goats! LOL!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

CJ, le us know if you are there when she has her babies, 

That is wonderful about all those vets that we will have. I know how hard it is to get in vet school. I took my daughter to CSU9 Ft Collins Colorado) open house just to see what all they have and to look around. I know some of them have tried for years to get in the Vet school after they graduate from CSU with a Bach.

Congratulations to all you Seniors, you have hit a mile stone in your life.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

She had a single doe that looks just like her grandmother.

It all took about 20 min but the baby was STUCK STUCK STUCK! She had one front hoof showing for about 5 min. so I went in to find the otyher foot. I found it and pulled it out. Gave her another few minutes.....nothing! So I started puling (with the contractions of course) the babies head was laying sideways so it was difficult for her. She is a strong girl and ate and stood within the first half hour!

Here are some "minutes old" pics, Ill get dry ones later. GOing to go take a nap before grad!


































WE ARE CURRENTLY 5 HOURS FROM GRANDUATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CJ


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Congratulations, What a Graduations gift to get. She is a doll. I had one that had that same spot on his head. 
Are you keeping her? Did you have to reposition the babies head to get it out? I am glad that you were home to help her. :girl: What a doll.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

CJ,

So you are officially a High School Graduate? :wahoo: :stars: Congratulations. I hope you had a great time.
How is the baby doing?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the kid!! she's pretty!! :stars:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

You should call her Celebration- congratulations.
I've been to Davis with several animals over the years- It's a great school especially for women vets- one of the vets (the best one) in the large animal clinic graduated from Davis.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Baby is doing great!!!!! She was sold about 4 months ago...LOL!

She is strong and happy, eating well and everything!!! We have named her Zinger. The babies mother, grandmother and aunt all have names that have to do with supcake treats. Grandmother is Ding-Dong, Mother is Little Debbie and Aunt is Suzi Q. Zinger is another dessert cupcake name.

She is deffinantly the deepest darkest black I have ever seen. We will be getting more pictures tomorrow.

CJ


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

:wahoo: Congratulations on the new doe kid-she sure is pretty. And how does it feel to be done with High School? Life has sure sped by since i've been out of High School.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the new little kid. She is really cute


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*CONGRATS!* :girl: :dance: She is very cute.
*CONGRATS!* on Graduating
 :leap: :clap: :wave: :stars: :wahoo:

_*Suellen*_


----------

